# any gun shows



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone know of any gun shows in the Lima Ohio area. If so do you know when they will take place. Thanks .


----------



## TUSCO (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't Know Of Any Around There But There Is One In Massillon If You Feel Like Driving. Mk


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

check out the tri-county gun shows at the fairgrounds, you can call the fairground office for schedule


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Dont know of any there. But there is one at least once a month in Dayton...


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

There is one the first week of every month at the Lima fairgrounds but I beleive the last one was last week . Can't remember when they start uop again. They are a pretty good show. A heck of alot better than any Bill Goodman shows


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

There is one more show at Lima Fairgrounds. Its in May then done until fall. Its a good show


----------



## 02SpcGhst (May 19, 2007)

does n e 1 know of any gun shows here in Columbus anytime soon? Im trying to get an AK...


----------

